# Should Furries be banned from online games?



## Kibou (May 16, 2012)

I'm sure many of you have learned from personal experience or from others.
That furries are generally not liked in the realm of online gaming, and in any game where they have a large presence they end up being a negative influence on the rest of the community. Causing hostilities, flaming and a general negative atmosphere from their presence.

Take for example the server: "MoonGuard" in World of Warcraft.

Infamous for its furry population and other things.

For those who do not know: MoonGuard is the *one* server in WoW where furries have a large presence. It is regarded as the most heinous server in existence. And the fact that it has a large furry population is certainly not incidental.

And any other games where furries have even the slightest hint of presence will tell you the exact same.

Furries are a negative presence, this much is undoubted.

But the real question is, should being a furry be a bannable offense for online gaming?


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2012)

Furry should be a bannable offence from life.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 16, 2012)

Kibou said:


> Take for example the server: "MoonGuard" in World of Warcraft.
> 
> Infamous for its furry population and other things.


Didn't one of its GMs openly admit to fucking dogs, and posting that shit all over the internet?

I don't play World of Warcraft, but that name sounds familiar from ED.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2012)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 16, 2012)

Kibou said:


> I'm sure many of you have learned from personal experience or from others.
> That furries are generally not liked in the realm of online gaming, and in any game where they have a large presence they end up being a negative influence on the rest of the community. Causing hostilities, flaming and a general negative atmosphere from their presence.
> 
> Take for example the server: "MoonGuard" in World of Warcraft.
> ...



What the ever loving fuck?

No, really, you can't be serious.

Every group of people in WoW causes issues, you can't use Moonguard as an example. Furries are most definitely not the majority on that server, they may have a noticeable presence, but they don't contribute to the reputation as much as the hardcore ERPers. The server started out, way back in the day, as the RP hub, and, like everything else on the internet, turned into a sex/fettish breeding ground. You can't generalize a whole group of people and expect every single one of them to fall into that exact category. Yes, there are furries who case drama on Moonguard, but they're a handful of people. The most annoying are often the loudest. It's just like saying all PvPers are "lol noob u suck, l2p ur class b4 i rape u again!" kinds of people. They're not.



Kibou said:


> Infamous for its furry population and other things.



Infamous for its furry population? More like it's ERP population. ERP =/= Furry. I guarantee you that the majority of WoW players have no idea that Moonguard has a decent furry population.



Kibou said:


> And the fact that it has a large furry population is certainly not incidental.



Lurking variable. 



Kibou said:


> Furries are a negative presence, this much is undoubted.



Furries = negative presence?
Let me fix that for you
People = negative presence.
People cause drama. End of story.

TL;DR, fuck you, read the post.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 16, 2012)

I am guessing that 90% of the population are sex crazed Worgen and Tauren or is this all one-sided exaggeration?

Don't play WoW, so idk.


----------



## Savvybear (May 16, 2012)

I agree with what Kluuvdar said, only stupid people make drama for the sake of getting attention.


----------



## I Am That Is (May 16, 2012)

Team fortress 2 is full of furries. 
If you go on a trade server 6 times out of ten, there will be some form of furry porn sprayed at the spawn. The reactions are always: AAH MY EYES GET AWAYZ U CRZY FURRY!" or *stands in game for 10 minutes staring at it* or "LOLZ UR POSTING BAD STUFFZ TIME TO REPORT"

I don't have a problem with people looking at furry porn, but keep it to yourself. It's like wearing a t shirt with that stuff on it.


----------



## Kaamos (May 16, 2012)

The admins on this one TF2 I used to play on a lot would kick anybody with a furry avatar or spray. 

It was pretty funny when they came back on and BAWWW'd then just got kicked again.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 16, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I am guessing that 90% of the population are sex crazed Worgen and Tauren or is this all one-sided exaggeration?
> 
> Don't play WoW, so idk.



It's a rather one-sided exaggeration. Worgen aren't even that rampant. The most prominent race is actually human because its starting area is closest to the main city, and porn hub.


----------



## Fernin (May 17, 2012)

The problem isn't furry itself, but rather the type of persons furry seems to attract. IE the intellectually stunted, drama whoring, emotionally immature and volatile retards who've failed at any other sort of social interaction and thus seek out furry since it's the only group that will even admit their entrance into its social fold. It's these sorts of people that handicap the image of mature furries of all ages and in all places. They flock to each other like flies to shit, dragging the furry image with them the whole way. 

So should anyone be surprised these idiots are furries? No. Not at all. But they should also keep in mind that it's not the furry interest that makes them disgusting, and intolerable people. It's their innate stupidity and lack of all manner of common sense and decency. All furry has to do with it is being the common interest they all share which unfortunately ends up with them congregating to one spot and displaying their furryness (and any other myriad interest) to anyone whose face they can throw it in.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2012)

I learn something new everyday. I gotta stop living under this rock. I had no idea it was that bad. In online games anyway. :x 
Remind me to stay away. But, there should be some sort of aptitude test to see how well someone could restrain their future furry urges and defense mechanisms if someone were to report their "furfaggotry" (sorry if that offends someone). It obviously can't be predetermined because if asked you could you know, *lie* unless the game went through your search history and pulled up furry activity, but that shit's illegal. So, there would have to be an incident followed by some sort of other measures. Thank goodness I only play MMOs with personal friends or alone. I've seen people make stupid choices when going around the internet profusely boasting their love of anthros. It can be embarrassing.


----------



## Fernin (May 17, 2012)

It's not JUST in online games. It happens far more than enough in real life as well. It simply tends to be a little worse online because they have that layer of anonymity to hide behind.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2012)

Fernin said:


> It's not JUST in online games. It happens far more than enough in real life as well. It simply tends to be a little worse online because they have that layer of anonymity to hide behind.



And they're never outside to begin with.


----------



## Fernin (May 17, 2012)

@Gibby

On a completely unrelated note, is that Till there in your avatar from one of the 1999 performances of Buck Dich? XD


----------



## Kibou (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Every group of people in WoW causes issues, you can't use Moonguard as an example. Furries are most definitely not the majority on that server, they may have a noticeable presence, but they don't contribute to the reputation as much as the hardcore ERPers.



Actually I can use that as an example. 

The very fact that furries swarm to that server still confirms that they are a negative influence, if only serving to toss gasoline over the already raging fire.



> Infamous for its furry population? More like it's ERP population. ERP =/= Furry. I guarantee you that the majority of WoW players have no idea that Moonguard has a decent furry population.



The fact that the only server which furries have a presence on is one that is riddled with ERP and neckbeard-itus just confirms their negative nature as a group. If ERP didn't =/= Furry then why without fail when there is ERP you will find furries?

There's no smoke without fire and there's no ERP without furries

Saying the two are separate is blatantly false and painfully ignorant.



> Furries = negative presence?
> Let me fix that for you
> People = negative presence.
> People cause drama. End of story.
> ...



Humans =/= One group

Yeah fuck you, different groups attract different people who, guess what!

*ACT DIFFERENTLY*

I'm going to presume you've seen the Wizard of Oz, so I hope you know what a straw man is

Because that's the quality argument you're putting forth.

See me after class


----------



## Aidy (May 17, 2012)

yes, lets take away more online rights from people :3c


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 17, 2012)

I think being young and/or stupid should be a bannable offense.
Conveniently, this gets rid of most furries as well.


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2012)

You should ban gamers from online games. Some of those gamers have really annoying microphones. Hence, gamers have annoying microphones and should be banned from games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2012)

Fernin said:


> @Gibby
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, is that Till there in your avatar from one of the 1999 performances of Buck Dich? XD



Yeppityyepyes. :3c


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

There are 3 known furry guilds on Moon guard that need to DIAF.
Also, "Bloodhoof" is a notorious furry Server on WoW, and it has more furries on it than MG.

But there should be a small rule to seperate your furfagginess from Online gaming.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> Actually I can use that as an example.
> 
> The very fact that furries swarm to that server still confirms that they are a negative influence, if only serving to toss gasoline over the already raging fire.



What do furries being on Moonguard have anything to do with its reputation? Furry =/= ERP. The guilds exist because the guildies share a common interest other than WoW. Furry guilds quite frequently have "No Yiff" in the guild info. Furries flock there because other furries are already there, not because of its ERP reputation.



> The fact that the only server which furries have a presence on is one that is riddled with ERP and neckbeard-itus just confirms their negative nature as a group. If ERP didn't =/= Furry then why without fail when there is ERP you will find furries?



Moonguard is not the only server with a furry population. Where there is RP you are likely to find furries, quite a few furries like to role play. ERP is also more likely to take place on an RP server, because of the, you guessed it, role playing. Like I said, it's a lurking variable.



> There's no smoke without fire and there's no ERP without furries



This statement makes me think that you've never even been to Goldshire. You claim that furries are the cause of ERP on Moonguard, but there may be nine, ten obvious furries there at any given time, compared to the 80-something others there that aren't. Furries are NOT the cause of ERP on Moonguard, if a riot breaks out do you blame the people watching it for its creation? I certainly hope not.



> Humans =/= One group
> 
> Yeah fuck you, different groups attract different people who, guess what!
> 
> *ACT DIFFERENTLY*



I'm glad you agree with me.



Ozriel said:


> There are 3 known furry guilds on Moon guard that need to DIAF.
> Also, "Bloodhoof" is a notorious furry Server on WoW, and it has more furries on it than MG.
> 
> But there should be a small rule to seperate your furfagginess from Online gaming.



If you've got flamboyant gamers running around going "lulz imma furry wanna yiff?", then yes, I agree, those people should be separated from online gaming. I don't consider Moonguard, and most RP servers, to be anything more than a giant chat room.


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> If you've got flamboyant gamers running around going "lulz imma furry wanna yiff?", then yes, I agree, those people should be separated from online gaming. I don't consider Moonguard, and most RP servers, to be anything more than a giant chat room.



A chat room that requires you to be in character and know "lore".

I joined a furry guild on my first trial run of WoW and I learned three things; 1. They were babyfurs (lol), 2. They were dramam mongerers, and 3. They alienated anyone didn't have an interest in furry and made vent and gchat very uncomfortable.

The second time was the same thing, except for it being overrun with babyfurs.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> A chat room that requires you to be in character and know "lore".
> 
> I joined a furry guild on my first trial run of WoW and I learned three things; 1. They were babyfurs (lol), 2. They were drama mongerers, and 3. They alienated anyone didn't have an interest in furry and made vent and gchat very uncomfortable.
> 
> The second time was the same thing, except for it being overrun with babyfurs.



Your #2 applies to all big guilds in WoW.


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Your #2 applies to all big guilds in WoW.



It depends on the moderation of big guilds and how the GM officers handle it. 
I am apart of 3 big guilds on three different servers (I am an Officer/mod in one) that has a zero tolerance Policy on drama no matter if you are the class lead or not. 
On a smaller scale server like Farstriders, Guilds who have had a problem with a user make sure that the other leaders know about it to prevent any problems happening in other guilds.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It depends on the moderation of big guilds and how the GM officers handle it.
> I am apart of 3 big guilds on three different servers (I am an Officer/mod in one) that has a zero tolerance Policy on drama no matter if you are the class lead or not.
> On a smaller scale server like Farstriders, Guilds who have had a problem with a user make sure that the other leaders know about it to prevent any problems happening in other guilds.



I was part of a big guild for about five years, officer for three or so. Drama came and went ups and downs etc, the guild leader has a zero tolerance policy on drama, and she enforced it. Until she got involved in it.


----------



## KigRatel (May 17, 2012)

If you don't want to start furry-related drama anywhere on the Internet, then for the love of science, be discreet.

This shouldn't be a problem if you are reserved and restrict furry-related activity to the appropriate places. Unfortunately there are some who cannot perform such a simple task. They must be taught a lesson.

If someone else knows you're a furry and starts drama, then that's their problem, not yours. You must not get involved. Be a pacifist.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2012)

I've never had a problem gaming online and being a furry.  People just don't care in the type of games I play.  The several people I chatted with on XBL were cool with it.

Edit-realized that OP is a troll.


----------



## Kibou (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Furry guilds quite frequently have "No Yiff" in the guild info. Furries flock there because other furries are already there, not because of its ERP reputation.



I've never seen a single one like that, I've seen big ones like "Pack of Wolves"

Their members are all druids humping each other in cat form.

They had close to max members last I checked. Close to 999 members, one guild.

Stop trying to downplay the sheer negative influence furries have had on this server



> Moonguard is not the only server with a furry population. Where there is RP you are likely to find furries, quite a few furries like to role play. ERP is also more likely to take place on an RP server, because of the, you guessed it, role playing. Like I said, it's a lurking variable.



No, but Moonguard is, let me stress. *BY FAR*, the largest of them. It's essentially the furry mecca.
And the fact that they're drawn to Moonguard likes moths to fire means there is something they all share a common interest in.

And I really doubt it's good wholesome RP, the only way you could ignore the two having a direct relationship with each other is to close your eyes and scream "NOPE NOTHING HAPPENING"




Aidy said:


> yes, lets take away more online rights from people :3c



ONLINE RIGHTS!?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 17, 2012)

wait are you actually being serious?


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> I've never seen a single one like that, I've seen big ones like "Pack of Wolves"
> 
> Their members are all druids humping each other in cat form.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that there aren't furries on Moonguard that ERP, but when you compare them to the non-furs that ERP the sheer quantitative difference is exponential. Some of their members ERP, that is a fact, but not all of them do. If I recall correctly you said people act different in your earlier post? Contradictory statements are bad! Not all of Pack of Wolves's members are druids humping in a circle in Goldshire, I should know, I had a toon in there for a good amount of time. People are in that guild for different reasons, friends, perks, or just hanging out with other furs.



> No, but Moonguard is, let me stress. *BY FAR*, the largest of them. It's essentially the furry mecca.
> And the fact that they're drawn to Moonguard likes moths to fire means there is something they all share a common interest in.



Yes, they all share a common interest in anthropomorphics! They're furries, they know other furries are there. A large chunk of the furry population general population on Moonguard are alts, that go there to hang out because they're bored. People like to be social, talk to other people with similar interests. Moonguard is a high population server, there are more people to talk to, more people to troll, more people to laugh at, more people in general. That's one of the reasons I consider it a massive chat room server.



> And I really doubt it's good wholesome RP, the only way you could ignore the two having a direct relationship with each other is to close your eyes and scream "NOPE NOTHING HAPPENING"



Wholesome RP happens all the time, events are formed, hell just walking through cities and people start talking to you. It's not all centered around ERP. Goldshire is really the only place in Moonguard where ERP has a heavy presence, quite of a few of the active Moonguard players even shun ERP guilds and guildies. Because, you know...

_*PEOPLE ACT DIFFERENTLY*_



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wait are you actually being serious?



No, he's not.


----------



## Kahoku (May 17, 2012)

At this point, Sure why not...


----------



## Seian Verian (May 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure furries are already banned from online games.

As in, there are people who are furries that have been banned from online games because like any large group there are members that are stupid and awful.


----------



## SiLJinned (May 17, 2012)

I guess it seems like so because the stupid furries tend to be more loud about their label, while those with a "Don't ask, don't tell" policy tend to be alright.

I've never really been on such a game though, so I can't tell from experience. From a small online game I've been in had a few, two were alright while the other would go on about their character fetish. I wouldn't consider a label anything. Really if a furry is behaving alright, then it doesn't matter. I don't care whether most are bad or not (although the bad ones are an embarrassment), considering a label is dumb, if they behave stupid that's what really matters.


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2012)

On the Garry's Mod server I admin, half of us admins are furries. BUT we get those annoying guys that constantly talk over the mic and try to cyber in the chat and spray their porn and then yell at people to look at it. 

That don't fly, son.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 17, 2012)

You're really using WoW as an example?


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Tao said:


> That don't fly, son.



If you're havin' furry problems I feel bad for you son, I got ninety nine problems but the yiff ain't one...


----------



## Saiko (May 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> And the fact that they're drawn to Moonguard likes moths to fire means there is something they all share a common interest in.


MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION FOR THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:

Recent studies have shown that sites and servers known for populations consisting of high percentages of furries tend to atttract more furries. It is believed that this is caused by their common interest in the furry fandom. However, more research must be completed before this hypothesis can be confirmed.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Saiko said:


> MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION FOR THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Recent studies have shown that sites and servers known for populations consisting of high percentages of furries tend to atttract more furries. It is believed that this is caused by their common interest in the furry fandom. However, more research must be completed before this hypothesis can be confirmed.



Can it be true? :shock: This is a revolutionary study, and must be perused further! I wonder if this theory applies to other hobbies as well? Guns, racing, tea, books perhaps? This will change society as we know it!


----------



## Kibou (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> I'm not saying that there aren't furries on Moonguard that ERP, but when you compare them to the non-furs that ERP the sheer quantitative difference is exponential. Some of their members ERP, that is a fact, but not all of them do. If I recall correctly you said people act different in your earlier post? Contradictory statements are bad! Not all of Pack of Wolves's members are druids humping in a circle in Goldshire, I should know, I had a toon in there for a good amount of time. People are in that guild for different reasons, friends, perks, or just hanging out with other furs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're not even trying to disprove me!

You're not looking at the facts I present and you're not trying to disprove them or find conflicting facts.

You're essentially just blurting out straw man arguments about WELL FURRIES AINT ALL DA ERP AND PACK O WOLVES AINT ALL BAD AND NOT ALL DA MOONGUARD IS BAD

*THIS IS NOT HOW YOU ARGUE*
*THIS.IS.NOT.HOW.YOU.ARGUE.KLUUVDAR
*


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2012)

I don't know, I'm all for banning someone from a server who brings up the fact they are a Furry for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

Saiko said:


> MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION FOR THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Recent studies have shown that sites and servers known for populations consisting of high percentages of furries tend to atttract more furries. It is believed that this is caused by their common interest in the furry fandom. However, more research must be completed before this hypothesis can be confirmed.



It's no secret to say that furries are a blight upon gaming online. :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> You're not even trying to disprove me!
> 
> You're not looking at the facts I present and you're not trying to disprove them or find conflicting facts.
> 
> ...


You remind me of someone else who used the term "avoiding facts" : http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/202672 
This was back when gay jokes were an acceptable insult, unfortunately.

---goddamn double post


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> You're not even trying to disprove me!
> 
> You're not looking at the facts I present and you're not trying to disprove them or find conflicting facts.
> 
> ...



Well, you're no longer arguing the subject at hand, and ignoring the facts that I present. Your posts have been degrading in value and effort with each response, so, I'm done here.

This thread is bad. You should feel bad.


----------



## Anubite (May 18, 2012)

This thread ate its own shit a while back, abandon ship.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 18, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wait are you actually being serious?



Yes, that's the kind of furfag OP is.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 18, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.


Your skateboard-parrot disagrees. :v


----------



## TreacleFox (May 18, 2012)

I will continue to spray my gay fox porn crop on top of boobs on tf2. >:V


----------



## Kibou (May 18, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Well, you're no longer arguing the subject at hand, and ignoring the facts that I present. Your posts have been degrading in value and effort with each response, so, I'm done here.
> 
> This thread is bad. You should feel bad.



NOT ALL MY POSTS WERE BAD

~an argument brought to you by Kluuvdar

also "facts" hah


----------



## Ariosto (May 18, 2012)

People actually replied to him?! 
Why do you guys even bother?


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2012)

Kibou said:


> NOT ALL MY POSTS WERE BAD
> 
> ~an argument brought to you by Kluuvdar
> 
> also "facts" hah



You've made a compelling argument, my trollish friend. :V


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> People actually replied to him?!
> Why do you guys even bother?


Why not? It's something to do lol


----------



## BRN (May 18, 2012)

Saiko said:


> Why not? It's something to do lol


 Not really something to take seriously though.


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> Not really something to take seriously though.


True, true


----------



## Ley (May 18, 2012)

WHAT

Areyouserious


OF COURSE FURRIES IN VIDEO GAMES SHOULD BE BANNED

ANYONE WITH A PENIS TOO (live or dead) SHOULD BE BANNED TO

BECAUSE THEY HAVE AIDS


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 19, 2012)

Only if we can ban all Douchebags from online games too. :V It'd really really improve DotA 2.


----------



## Saiko (May 19, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Only if we can ban all Douchebags from online games


now THAT would be awesome.


----------



## antnommer (Jun 15, 2012)

Furries? No. Prepubescents? Yes.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 15, 2012)

All of my friends that know I'm a furry like me so I think that I'm liked on Xbox live.but I did encounter a troll once. Trolls are just fat 40 year old virgins that have nothing better to do with their time so they critizize what they don't understand.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 15, 2012)

This is quite possibly the stupidest fucking...


----------



## BRN (Jun 15, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> All of my friends that know I'm a furry like me so I think that I'm liked on Xbox live.but I did encounter a troll once. Trolls are just fat 40 year old virgins that have nothing better to do with their time so they critizize what they don't understand.



  I'm a athletic eighteen-year-old not-really-a-virgin. ;_;


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 15, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Furry should be a bannable offence from life.



*points up* This!
=( My 'this' button is broken.

Anyways, I don't think I've played on a game with a large fur population. If I have I don't believe I noticed it. Which could be points in fur gamers direction. If they are there(and they bloody well should be there) and I don't notice a problem then they are clearly better behaved than OP implies.

I have not played WoW. Perhaps WoW is just a bad place. :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2012)

Ban every whining little kid from every single game. That's my official instructions


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 15, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ban every whining little kid from every single game. That's my official instructions



But the games need their parents' money!


----------



## Randolph (Jun 15, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Trolls are just fat 40 year old virgins that have nothing better to do with their time so they critizize what they don't understand.


Oh hey hi the generic "you have no life" retort.

Haven't seen you since school ended. What have you been up to?


----------



## Quaphyr (Jun 16, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Only if we can ban all Douchebags from online games too. :V It'd really really improve DotA 2.


So you want 75% of CoD's fans gone?unless fanboys aren't considered douchebags.


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, I know that furrys have quite a presence in tf2. It's not uncommon to see "no furrys" or "no furry porn/yiff" in the rules when you join a trade server. People do ban for seeing your furry avat/spray. It happened to me


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 16, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ban every whining little kid from every single game. That's my official instructions


i would rather drunk poeple with mics be banned, they are way worse than any kid i have encountered.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 18, 2012)

Quaphyr said:


> So you want 75% of CoD's fans gone?unless fanboys aren't considered douchebags.


This would actually help improve the industry as a whole quite a bit. So yeah , remove all of the douchebags.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure if trolling or just stupid.

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/131/399/fry.PNG?1307468855


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

Kibou said:


> But the real question is, should being a furry be a bannable offense for online gaming?



This is a hilarious thread.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 18, 2012)

This thread made my head hurt, I should share the pain with the OP.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i would rather drunk poeple with mics be banned, they are way worse than any kid i have encountered.


You've just been playing good games then.

[video=youtube;k9xZ7NcNWLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9xZ7NcNWLk[/video]


----------



## Oly (Jun 18, 2012)

Everybody should be banned from doing everything.

That way nobody can ever offend anybody and everybody will be perfectly happy in bland grey nothingness.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope, I don't think they should.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 2, 2012)

It's the server admin's right to ban anyone they feel would harm play.

After all, there are many legitimate reasons why anyone would ban furries, like doggy dick sprays and many other sprays which are pretty questionable (fetishy)


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Stupidest fucking? Wait until you see retard porn...

... Nevermind.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2012)

What a silly question. A decent portion of threads on this forum appear to be 'should we assert generalisation x?' Which is of course a ridiculous sentiment even if you have a personal anecdote.


----------



## WolfyFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Of course not, its so much fun being a furry in online games, I can make ppl mad by just being my furfag self at general chat


----------

